# #pewpew



## glhs837

So, signed up to take the HQL course with Flat Broke Shooters. For a few reasons. 


Wife mentioned she was thinking we should have a handgun.
All of my training was a long time ago, I think I did a courier qual back around 92, did some shooting with a buddies Glock so long back we did it on the outdoor range on base.
Even though as a veteran, it's not required, more training is almost never bad.
They are less than 4 miles from my house.
Range memberships will be offered to those who have taken course first, and I really want a family membership.


----------



## Bobwhite

glhs837 said:


> So, signed up to take the HQL course with Flat Broke Shooters. For a few reasons.
> 
> 
> Wife mentioned she was thinking we should have a handgun.
> All of my training was a long time ago, I think I did a courier qual back around 92, did some shooting with a buddies Glock so long back we did it on the outdoor range on base.
> Even though as a veteran, it's not required, more training is almost never bad.
> They are less than 4 miles from my house.
> Range memberships will be offered to those who have taken course first, and I really want a family membership.


I took my HQL at Flat Broke as well as some other safety classes.  Cindi and Steve are great.


----------



## Bonehead

If you know anything about firearms you will be bored spitless....but all that stuff is mandated for the course.


----------



## glhs837

Bonehead said:


> If you know anything about firearms you will be bored spitless....but all that stuff is mandated for the course.




And I expect to be. But it is required, and who knows, I might have forgotten something. I bought myself a 10/22 last spring, and have been re-familiarizing myself with the basics.


----------



## Yooper

Bobwhite said:


> Cindi and Steve are great.


^^^ This. ^^^


----------



## Dupontster

Bobwhite said:


> I took my HQL at Flat Broke as well as some other safety classes.  Cindi and Steve are great.


I did too and they were great.


----------



## glhs837

Hmmm, might have to call them. Seems I misunderstood the requirements. I thought I needed the HQL, but not the training. But as a retired veteran, as opposed to a veteran who didnt get to retirement, I need neither the HQL nor the class. Might talk to them about switching it over to another class.


----------



## DoWhat

Being a vet, non retired, all you need are finger prints and a DD214 (Honorable Discharge).


----------



## glhs837

I was trying to figure out that fingerprint thing. If you need them to get the HQL, but I dont need the HQL, then what would I do with the fingerprints? From what I read, all I really need is my retired ID card. Because I am retired.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

glhs837 said:


> I was trying to figure out that fingerprint thing. If you need them to get the HQL, but I dont need the HQL, then what would I do with the fingerprints? From what I read, all I really need is my retired ID card. Because I am retired.





> *Exceptions to possession of the HQL License*
> 
> A Licensed Firearms Manufacturer.
> Active law enforcement officer or a person retired in good standing from a law enforcement agency of the United States (Federal Law Enforcement), the State, or a local law enforcement agency of the State.
> Active or *retired member of the United States Armed Forces *or National Guard *and possesses a valid military identification card*.
> A person purchasing, renting or receiving an antique, curio or relic as defined in federal law.
> Maryland licensed firearms dealers. (Sole Proprietors)





> *Required to have the HQL, but exempt from the training component*
> 
> Someone who completed a firearms safety training course approved by the Secretary of the Department of Maryland State Police.
> Has completed a course of instruction in the competency and safety of firearms as prescribed under Natural Resources Article, §10-301.1, Annotated Code of Maryland. Application for the Maryland Department of Natural Resources Hunter Safety Course Certificate can be obtained from *here* and may be used in lieu of Qualified Handgun Instruction.
> Is currently a qualified handgun instructor.
> *Is an honorably discharged member of the armed forces of the United States* or National Guard.
> Is an employee of an armored car company who has a handgun permit issued by MSP.
> Lawfully owns a regulated firearm, you do not have to complete the training to apply for the Handgun Qualification License.


https://mdsp.maryland.gov/organizat...ion/firearms/handgunqualificationlicense.aspx


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> So, signed up to take the HQL course with Flat Broke Shooters. For a few reasons.
> 
> 
> Wife mentioned she was thinking we should have a handgun.
> All of my training was a long time ago, I think I did a courier qual back around 92, did some shooting with a buddies Glock so long back we did it on the outdoor range on base.
> Even though as a veteran, it's not required, more training is almost never bad.
> They are less than 4 miles from my house.
> Range memberships will be offered to those who have taken course first, and I really want a family membership.


 I signed up for that too...for pretty much the same reasons you posted..except they are a bit farther away from me than 4 miles. ;-)   I took a CC course with them last year; great folks.  Can't wait for the new range to open.


----------



## glhs837

I'm on for the 7th of April.


----------



## Midnightrider

watch out for the old guys. In my epxerince there is always one who cant keep his finger out of the trigger guard and keeps sweeping everyone.


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> Hmmm, might have to call them. Seems I misunderstood the requirements. I thought I needed the HQL, but not the training. But as a retired veteran, as opposed to a veteran who didnt get to retirement, I need neither the HQL nor the class. Might talk to them about switching it over to another class.



I need an HQL if I want to purchase any more handguns in MD, but didn't need to take the class because I have others already registered, etc. However, I like training and I wanted to make sure the wife and I were near the front of the line for the memberships. ;-) She's had her HQL (course given by FBS) and has taken some of their "wimmins only" handgun courses too.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> I signed up for that too...for pretty much the same reasons you posted..except they are a bit farther away from me than 4 miles. ;-)   I took a CC course with them last year; great folks.  Can't wait for the new range to open.


Have they broken ground on it yet?


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Have they broken ground on it yet?


oh heck yeah. Pad poured and finished and block walls up.


----------



## glhs837

Yep, next was going to pouring the concrete roof. Then the interior
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	


	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 stuff.


----------



## Gilligan

Got to see the new range building up close yesterday. Well..more correctly, the range "vault" that a building will eventually completely enclose.  The construction of the exterior building is going to commence as soon as the vault ceiling is poured.  Impressive...the outfitting is going to be state of the art too. Steve described the bullet trap system and how the lead is harvested/recovered. Pretty neat...they are sparing no expense.


----------



## glhs837

So, quick review. Great course. Amount of stuff that I already knew less than %20, and even that was spread out. Tons of good info, I had never had that sort of instruction regarding grip and stance, nor one on one instruction in the same with correction offered immediately. Not just explanations of what to do, but along with solid reasons as to why these methods were what they believed were best and examples showing why. I will be taking more classes with them, most likely intermediate pistol and either CCW and/or Home Defense. Evidently you need 16 hours of instruction for a CCW. Also decided that I wont decide on what handgun I want until after the range stands up and I can spend some time with a variety of examples. "Paper" analysis has me leaning towards a Ruger SR1911 LIghtweight Commander. Todays work with the 9mm still has me thinking that a .45 might still be where I'm at.


----------



## Yooper

glhs837 said:


> "Paper" analysis has me leaning towards a Ruger SR1911 LIghtweight Commander. Todays work with the 9mm still has me thinking that a .45 might still be where I'm at.


Great post. Thank you.

For what it's worth, my preferences (as a result of years of Vulcan Kolinahr-intensive study):

= "Hammer fire" wins out over "striker fire" 100% of the time.

= .45ACP wins out over everything else 95% of the time (remaining 4%: .40S&W; left over 1%: 9mm).

= Ergo, 1911A1 or equivalent.


That is all (as there is no more!).

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## black dog

With today's bullet technology you are giving up nothing by carrying a 9mm auto. Plus the advantage of having more rounds in the same space. 
 I also would bet that if you carry a 1911 around  for a few weeks you will change to a more modern automatic that much more comfortable to carry and is easier to deploy when needed than a 1911 in condition one.


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> So, quick review. Great course. Amount of stuff that I already knew less than %20, and even that was spread out. Tons of good info, I had never had that sort of instruction regarding grip and stance, nor one on one instruction in the same with correction offered immediately. Not just explanations of what to do, but along with solid reasons as to why these methods were what they believed were best and examples showing why. I will be taking more classes with them, most likely intermediate pistol and either CCW and/or Home Defense. Evidently you need 16 hours of instruction for a CCW. Also decided that I wont decide on what handgun I want until after the range stands up and I can spend some time with a variety of examples. "Paper" analysis has me leaning towards a Ruger SR1911 LIghtweight Commander. Todays work with the 9mm still has me thinking that a .45 might still be where I'm at.


Aren't they great?  I've gone through handgun courses before but the Thomas's knock it out of the park.  Did you get your membership yet?...wife and I did.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> With today's bullet technology you are giving up nothing by carrying a 9mm auto. Plus the advantage of having more rounds in the same space.
> I also would bet that if you carry a 1911 around  for a few weeks you will change to a more modern automatic that much more comfortable to carry and is easier to deploy when needed than a 1911 in condition one.


My smallest carry weapon is a bit unusual by most folks standards...an M57 Zastava in 7.62x25. It's fairly compact and so very thin (single stack) and yet still packs a punch; those 7.62 rounds have a very high velocity.  I have a 4" Kimber 1911 CDP too, but I prefer the M57 for every day carry.

My Springfield 1911 is my favorite shooter but too darned big to lug around on my hip concealed.


----------



## GURPS

Yooper said:


> 1911A1 or equivalent.




 


I'll have to say, the Glock in .45 was a pleasure to shoot [I know striker fire]


----------



## glhs837

I do get those points, like I get the advantage of a modern automatic transmission. Although at 30oz, the LW SR1911 isn't that heavy


Gilligan said:


> Aren't they great?  I've gone through handgun courses before but the Thomas's knock it out of the park.  Did you get your membership yet?...wife and I did.




Yep, sure did. BD, I understand those points. Not sure I am going to carry it. Or anything yet. But I want to make sure I have the capability to, if I can weave through the MD process. But here's one point. Easier to get the $800 SR 1911 LW Commander, weight 30oz, and then need to get a lighter $400 weapon to carry than go the other way around


----------



## Kyle

My two favorites are my 1911 GSR and my Sig P226 and are both the most accurate semi's I own.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> My two favorites are my 1911 GSR and my Sig P226 and are both the most accurate semi's I own.


My SA 26 is the most accurate pistol I own...but I can't find a holster to carry the damned thing in.  ;-p


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> My SA 26 is the most accurate pistol I own...but I can't find a holster to carry the damned thing in.  ;-p


You could always cut a hole in the pocket of your cargo pants.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> My SA 26 is the most accurate pistol I own...but I can't find a holster to carry the damned thing in.  ;-p


It's tough to pull a front grip through a Mexican loop...


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> You could always cut a hole in the pocket of your cargo pants.


That would mess up were he puts his trunk monkey morale patch...


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> It's tough to pull a front grip through a Mexican loop...


Actually..I did find a holster that fit it. Off an Airsoft site..LMAO...for an Airsoft Uzi...  ;-)  It's a little on the conspicuous side though...kinda shouts "Anyone seen John McClane?..Ahma lookin' fer 'im.."


----------

